# Breaking stuff at a garage sale



## debodun (Mar 1, 2016)

Isn't there an unwritten rule regarding merchandise at estate and garage sales, "You break it, you buy it"? How can you make someone pay for the damage they cause when they refuse to?


----------



## jujube (Mar 1, 2016)

An "honorable" person would pay for something they broke, but short of calling the police and filing a report, I don't think there's much you can do about it if they refuse to pay.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2016)

There is no such rule.

That's the risk you take as the seller. If the items are so valuable you might consider buying special insurance for them to cover all perils.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 1, 2016)

I might add if things are very delicate you might put them in a display case or even with a clear vase or fish tank over them. Maybe a sign saying "Fragile, please ask for assistance".


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2016)

They send one of yours to the hospital - you send one of theirs to the morgue.


----------



## IKE (Mar 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> They send one of yours to the hospital - you send one of theirs to the morgue.



You breaka da vase I breaka you face......kapesh ?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 1, 2016)

Oooooh, testosterone!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2016)

Lol, too funny.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 1, 2016)

You break my grandmother's plate and ya sleep wit da fish, aye ahtso...testosterone? Nah it's justice amiright?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 1, 2016)

Jeez, seriously, you guys need a doobie/drink. Lol.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 1, 2016)

Great, Don Corleone baked...worse Sonny...Philly your turn...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2016)

Debodun, I don't think you can make anyone pay if they accidentally break something.  I agree with Fur that it's probably the seller that needs to be sure that the expensive or fragile items and protected with some warning to the browsers.


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 2, 2016)

I used to have some nice garage sales in my 20s..I think by the end of the day I was ready to break the stuff myself..lol


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2016)

I used to love garage sales way back when, and noticed that there was usually tons of china/glass crockery that was all very breakable, and none of it was all that valuable anyway.  If something is very valuable, don't put it out on a table in the front yard where it can get knocked over, perhaps let an antique dealer handle it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 2, 2016)

I've found some treasures at garage sales. I never wanted to do it myself. Sitting around while people peruse your personal effects. I'd rather just box stuff and donate it to the temple or library.


----------



## IKE (Mar 2, 2016)

I swear this is true......a few years back the couple across the circle (since moved) had a garage sale.

Mama walked over and when she came back she said that the gal even had her used drawers and bras for sale (I'm assuming they were laundered)......heck, even places like the Salvation Army and Goodwill won't sell used drawers, they toss them.

I don't know about you folks but, washed or not, I ain't about to put my stuff where somebody else has had their stuff.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2016)

Poor people buy used clothing, including underwear --- bleach/disinfectant will do the job.  Some designer lingerie and undergarments are very pricey. I've seen used bras in the Goodwill, although I wouldn't buy them, somebody else certainly would.


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been more concerned with the people who come and _steal_ things from the garage sale than those who break things.

A couple of years ago, my sister was having a huge garage sale.  One of her friends showed up and warned her about a wealthy woman who shows up at garage sales in that area and steals things.  The friend started to leave, turned around and came back; she said, "OMG, she's here!"

The Spousal Equivalent was our "security guy" that day and we told him to keep an eye on her.  As the woman was starting to leave, he came over and said "she didn't have a purse with her when she came in; now she has a purse."   My sister walked over and asked her if she was ready to check out.  She looked down her nose at my sister and said, "Oh, I've decided I don't want this thing", dropped the purse on the floor and left.  We opened the purse and it was STUFFED with small things.  Nothing particularly valuable.....just lots and lots of small things.  

I guess there are people who just love to go and steal things.  It's not that they "need" things; they just get a thrill from stealing.  Garage sales are probably a pretty safe place to do it......if you get caught, you can probably bluff your way out.  

There was a large group of women who descended en masse on my last garage sale and I could tell they were bent on stealing.  I caught a couple of them walking off with things they hadn't paid for that they swore they had.  I finally had to pretend to be calling the police for them to leave.   That's the last garage sale I'll ever have.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

IKE said:


> I swear this is true......a few years back the couple across the circle (since moved) had a garage sale.
> 
> Mama walked over and when she came back she said that the gal even had her used drawers and bras for sale (I'm assuming they were laundered)......heck, even places like the Salvation Army and Goodwill won't sell used drawers, they toss them.
> 
> I don't know about you folks but, washed or not, I ain't about to put my stuff where somebody else has had their stuff.



Me either!  And I've seen for sale as well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2016)

Some people would pay a premium price for those kinds of things, but they usually do it online ... :cower:


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2016)

The grossest thing I ever saw at a lawn sales were an open box of Frosted Flakes and a used douche bag. 

I've had a lot of things stolen also. One time I stopped a woman walking off with merchandise. I said, "If you want that stuff, you'll have to pay for it." She replied that she did. Another woman walked away with a $12 pressed glass pitcher. When I confronted her she said "Why should I have to pay for anything? After all, it's stuff you don't want anyway or it wouldn't be out here." 


What are you gonna do in situations like that?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't have garage sales -- I helped out a friend with a couple years ago and hated every minute of it.  I just take unwanted stuff to the Humane Society thrift shop or another such and let them deal with it.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2016)

Not much happening in the garage sale department around here either.


----------



## IKE (Mar 3, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I don't have garage sales -- I helped out a friend with a couple years ago and hated every minute of it.  I just take unwanted stuff to the Humane Society thrift shop or another such and let them deal with it.



We do the same thing......we just haul the good used stuff we no longer need to Goodwill and the not so good stuff goes in a dumpster.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2016)

It's sad that people will steal from a garage sale - maybe it's just their kleptomania acting up. I've never had anyone steal from any of my garage sales - maybe my stuff wasn't worth stealing! 

But at places like flea markets? Oh yeah!


----------

